
10 Facts on Poland for the Consideration of the European Court of Justice - ericdanielski
https://verfassungsblog.de/10-facts-on-poland-for-the-consideration-of-the-european-court-of-justice/
======
lkrubner
Part of what makes the current situation so sad is that Poland pioneered many
of the liberal ideals that the West later developed during the Enlightenment:

[http://www.smashcompany.com/philosophy/poland-was-
shockingly...](http://www.smashcompany.com/philosophy/poland-was-shockingly-
liberal-in-the-1400s)

